# Help!which one m7 or 340



## myfaye (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi all:
:wink:Which bow is the fastest and better, the bowtech Destroyer 340, or the Matthews M7?
I like Destroyer 340, but hear that Destroyer 340 easy Exploding Limbs, there is phenomenon like this?


----------



## weber300 (Feb 7, 2010)

*my*

i would say m7 because it seemed to hold better to me and the avs system is very low mateinece plus you can get 65 percent mods for the 7


----------



## jtanelson (Oct 18, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to shoot the 340 yet but do have an M7 and love it. Very fast and overall pretty smooth drawing for a two cam bow. Does have more hand shock then I'm used to from my other Mathews bows but this one shoots just as well as any of them and is just plain the best looking bow in our league.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I shot both, but took home the Destroyer. The Destroyer just felt better and seemed lighter. I have been shooting it for several months now, and couldn't be happier. I have had no problems at all. Good luck with whatever you decide. They are both great bows.


----------

